# Adding V-spec to a 1.8s



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey whats up? i just wanted to see if anyone knew about how much it would cost to add v-SPEC to a 1.8s ... i know with hondas it runs about 200$ to add v-tec .. but i dont really know to much about sentras... well thanks for any info.

-Brandon


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

what?

V-spec? 

1) the sentra model is called Spec V, not v-spec, as V-spec is a skyline GTR.
2) If you're referring to something like VTEC, for one thing it doesn't cost 200 to add vtec to a car, they have to swap in a totally different engine.
3) Your car has CVTC, the same thing the Spec V has. But you got the 1.8s, so obviously you have a smaller engine with less power.

Based on your question I'm going to suggest that before you post again, you do a bit of reading on this forum


----------



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

well, when i added vtec to my 89 honda civic hatchback. all they did was change the head. which cost about 200$. they didnt have to replace the whole engine. So i was hoping i could do the same thing to my sentra, just so I can run through my rpm's a little faster. 1st and 2nd gear run by pretty fast, but 3rd and 4th gear kinda lagg around 4 to 6 thousand rpms.


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Welcome to nissan where what you are talking about is not really a reality.. there is more to nissans that single displacement head upgrades. there are two different ENGINES ALLTOGETHER on the sentra. 

so this VSPEC Your talking about is not an available upgrade..


----------



## rare (Sep 30, 2004)

oh ok, thats all i was asking.. is there any "HOW TO" on tweaking the rpms? there arent many posts on this web page so there isnt much for me to search through.. thanks..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tweak the rpm? what exactly are you talking about?

you are used to vtec kick in top end.

I suggest you look in the QR25 forum and read the sticky "Can I use a VAFC on my Spec V?" to understand exactly what CVTC is.....


and learn more about your specific car........

remember, its 2700lbs and has 126hp @ crank...it's not going to scream in top end.

btw...there's no "v-spec" thing anyways...the V-Spec is a Skyline GTR special edition. Spec V is just a badge on a sentra.


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

How much was the 1.8s anyway? I am not poking fun at you or anything, but why not buy a car w/the 2.5 ltr engine if you want a faster car?


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

chimmike said:


> Spec V is just a badge on a sentra.




HEY! ITS A FAST BADGE! 

 

ever since i took mine off, the car feels much slower for some reason.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

VTEC is Honda. Our cars work similar but different. You wont hear our cars start screaming at a certian RPM. If you want to add VSPEC as in stickers, I'm sure graphics are available although I wouldnt reccomend it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

rare said:


> there arent many posts on this web page so there isnt much for me to search through.. thanks..


huh?? not many posts?

Threads: 56,629, Posts: 642,041, Members: 15,296

Clues are all around you...just take a few minutes to look.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> huh?? not many posts?
> 
> Threads: 56,629, Posts: 642,041, Members: 15,296
> 
> Clues are all around you...just take a few minutes to look.


Since he seems to have previous experience with Hondas, I guess we are a much more tight knit community... 

Honda-Tech
106394 users, 970861 threads, 11113888 posts


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Since he seems to have previous experience with Hondas, I guess we are a much more tight knit community...
> 
> Honda-Tech
> 106394 users, 970861 threads, 11113888 posts


The difference is that we have only been here a little over 2 years.

Also, we are one of the few forums on the internet that actually trim the member stats based on active members. Not many other sites do that. If we didn't do that we would easily have probably above 50,000 now, in fact many sites fabricate those numbers for advertising purposes.

visit that honda site or others? half the site is like our OT area. Everything and anything goes.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

myoung said:


> The difference is that we have only been here a little over 2 years.
> 
> Also, we are one of the few forums on the internet that actually trim the member stats based on active members. Not many other sites do that. If we didn't do that we would easily have probably above 50,000 now, in fact many sites fabricate those numbers for advertising purposes.
> 
> visit that honda site or others? half the site is like our OT area. Everything and anything goes.


We definately have a well working system


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

rare said:


> oh ok, thats all i was asking.. is there any "HOW TO" on tweaking the rpms? there arent many posts on this web page so there isnt much for me to search through.. thanks..


What are you trying to do exactly? How much money do you have to spend? What are your goals? Sounds like you need some Nissan education. If you are too lazy to search here, hit me up via PM, alright? 

OH, there's also a lot of information at:

www.b15sentra.net
www.mdhall.com
www.specplace.com
www.thevboard.com


----------



## Graffz (Sep 30, 2004)

rare said:


> well, when i added vtec to my 89 honda civic hatchback. all they did was change the head. which cost about 200$. they didnt have to replace the whole engine. So i was hoping i could do the same thing to my sentra, just so I can run through my rpm's a little faster. 1st and 2nd gear run by pretty fast, but 3rd and 4th gear kinda lagg around 4 to 6 thousand rpms.


Hey RARE
I know where you are coming from. I do not know much about Hondas but know about Nissans. Your "vtec" is a overrated term Honda uses for its variable intake valve timing. Honda made it a big deal when it came out but Nissan has had it for years and it is called "VTC" or Variable Intake Timing. It started on the VG30DETT 1990 300ZX, GA16DE 1991 Sentra, 1992 VE30DE Maxima SE...etc... 

There is no need to add a vspec...or what Nissan calls...VTC to your B15 QG18DE because it already has it and the QR25DE does not. Yes the 2.5L does not have intake variable timing but still puts out 175 HP! So do not worry about the vspec thing and enjoy the gas mileage.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Graffz...you admitted you don't know about hondas.....so don't say what VTEC is.

VTEC is actually a cam profile changeover point. Basically at x rpm the cam "slides" to a more aggressive grind. VTC is at totally different concept. VTC is just the adjustment of cam timing.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Graffzi think you are a little confused. The only thing Nissan has that is comparable to Honda's VTEC is NEOVVL ( NissanEcologyOrientated VariableVavleLift )

EDIT : D'oh chimmike beat me to it


----------



## SpecM (Sep 1, 2004)

Hay Graffz- whattduya mean the QR25 dosnt have variable cam timing
I may be wrong- but dosnt it have cvvt which is the same thing?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SpecM said:


> Hay Graffz- whattduya mean the QR25 dosnt have variable cam timing
> I may be wrong- but dosnt it have cvvt which is the same thing?


CVVT - ContinuouslyVariableVavleTiming

i really think he is looking for a sudden cam switchover thingy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SpecM said:


> Hay Graffz- whattduya mean the QR25 dosnt have variable cam timing
> I may be wrong- but dosnt it have cvvt which is the same thing?




it's CVTC. continuously variable timing control.

this thread is closed...too much misinformation is present.


----------

